# Gnarly Piney Woods Rooter



## Farmer Black (Feb 15, 2011)

Went out Saturday morning with a buddy to sit a little 10 acre spot we have some feeders on with hopes of breaking in the new 7mm Mag. Walking in on the dirt road I jumped a couple of small pigs and after they settled down a bit, I slipped into the stand. Sat for about an hour and a half and it was really quiet. Just squirrels and a few doves moving in the woods. All of a sudden at about 7:45 about 15 pigs come busting through the woods and stop right in front of me on the trail. There were 4 nice boars 3 shults 2 huge sows and 3 piglets along with several meat size pigs lagging behind them. I was going to take a big red boar until the this guy turned and I saw the huge cutters and decided it was time to let the 7mm ring. I put the crosshairs behind his ear and squeeszed one off, he dropped in his tracks. . I climbed down and walked over and realized he is even bigger that I thought. About the same time my buddy sends me a text and asked if we were having a BBQ. I texted him back pictures and he almost ran to see this big guy. Awesome morning in the woods and glory be to God for Great friends and the bounty he bestows upon us.


----------



## crazyjigr (Feb 15, 2011)

Nice! I want a day like that
Congrats!


----------



## Rock-hard (Feb 15, 2011)

Very nice Farmer.


----------



## weekender (Feb 15, 2011)

that would be a NICEUN!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Swamp Man (Feb 16, 2011)

Nice hog.  Big cutters!  But it is "shoats", not shultz.


----------



## SELFBOW (Feb 16, 2011)

Got some nice cutters and wetters!


----------



## johnbanks63 (Feb 17, 2011)

Glad you got that one he looks like a dog killer. Fast and bad teeth.


----------



## Snowman63 (Feb 17, 2011)

Thats the way to do it, not bad for a Florida boy.


----------



## Kowboy (Feb 19, 2011)

Very nice pig brother.


----------

